# Boulder area bike fit experts?



## SenorBlanco

Anyone have recommendations (good or bad) about getting a pro bike fit done in the Boulder, CO area?

Sports Garage can't do a fit until June 28th, so now I'm looking elsewhere to see what my options are.


----------



## FTF

SenorBlanco said:


> Anyone have recommendations (good or bad) about getting a pro bike fit done in the Boulder, CO area?
> 
> Sports Garage can't do a fit until June 28th, so now I'm looking elsewhere to see what my options are.


The Boulder center for sports medicine (http://www.bch.org/sportsmedicine/). I've never had a bike fit by them, but I've had other tests and what not run by them, and they are top notch people, really. You will probably have to make a appointment with them, but I think it will be worth it. 

fwiw, all my dealings with sports garage have left me thinking that they were a great group of people. Though, I don't know anything about their bike fitting.


----------



## CFBlue

SenorBlanco said:


> Anyone have recommendations (good or bad) about getting a pro bike fit done in the Boulder, CO area?
> 
> Sports Garage can't do a fit until June 28th, so now I'm looking elsewhere to see what my options are.


Give Vecchio's on Pearl Street a call. http://vecchios.com/

or 

Pro Peloton
(303) 415-1292
2615 13th St

Both do fits and will make you a really nice bike if you want to.


----------



## LugNut

Wade at Excel Sports... reasonable cost... you have to call for an appointment.


----------



## JayTee

Ditto to the suggestion of Wade Dollar at Excel.


----------



## cocoboots

1.boulder center of sports med would be the best due to their resources

2. vecchios does a great job, they'll put you on a fit bike and really look at you and what your problems may be or how you may want things changed.

2b. try chris at pro-peloton, he'll do a good job like vecchios.

3. wade does an ok job, you'll get measured by him and that's about it. he most likely won't put you on a fit bike unless your getting a seven custom frame. he's a good b.s.'er, too.


----------



## JayTee

to be fair, I guess it depends what you need. If you have a unique physical issue (neck, back, knee, foot, etc.) then I'd ditto Boulder Center for Sports Med. but if you are just looking for a good fitting from an experienced cyclist, I think it would be overkill.

So perhaps the question should be asked: what is the OP looking for?


----------



## cocoboots

very true..


if you have problems then you should seek med. help.

one i forgot...i haven't had them fit me, but i've heard GREAT things about 
wheatridge cyclery. they're the #1 shop in america, and everytime i've been there to buy tires, tubes....they've been awesome in the cust. service dept.


if you're in the golden area, i've heard good things about bigringcyclery...they do a lot of bike/tri fits.


----------



## gmcastil

If anyone is still paying attention here, talk to Chris Soden at Pro Peloton. Getting a fit done by him was the best money I've ever spent on my bike. I've been a pro wrench for ages, but in all that time have never learned much about fitting a bike. He's good and will do so for you as well.


----------



## chrislh

about how much does Boulder Center for Sports Med charge for a fit? i have fit issues so i guess i need the best!!


----------



## CFBlue

http://www.bch.org/sportsmedicine/science.cfm#Bike Fit

Biomechanical Assessments & Bike Fits 
Bike Fit
$185

-Additional Bike (at same time)
$100

3-D Bike Fit
$400

-Additional 3-D Bike Fit (at same time)
$200, or $100 if non-3D

Running Gait Analysis
$185

3-D Running Gait Analysis
$400

Bike Fit & Running Gait Analysis Package
$350


----------



## chrislh

thanks for the reply, KJohnson have u ever gotten fit by them? does Andy Pruitt do the fits?


----------



## CFBlue

chrislh said:


> thanks for the reply, KJohnson have u ever gotten fit by them? does Andy Pruitt do the fits?


I was not fit by then. I was fit by Dennis at ProPeloton about 5 years ago. Dennis is no longer there, but Chris seems like a nice guy. I was in a few weeks ago and spent some time talking to him. Really nice guy. I wouldn't hesitate to get fit by him.

A friend also got fit at Vecchios 2 years back and really liked the setup of his Calfee when he got done. He's long in the body and has short legs which wasn't going to fit any stock frame.

If I could afford it I would go to the sports medicine place. It would be a fun experience and would probably learn a lot more than just getting fit.

Let us know where you end up going, especially if it's the sports medicine. I would like to hear about the experience.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

KJohnson said:


> I was not fit by then. I was fit by Dennis at ProPeloton about 5 years ago.


Me too....late 2000 I think it was--before the owners changed hands. I went there originally because Peter (now Vecchios) was wrenching there and thought he'd be building the wheelset. He left to form Vecchios before my frame came in.


----------



## chrislh

KJohnson those prices are from Boulder Center for Sports Med right? i looked on the wepage and couldn't find em. not saying your wrong or anything or i don't believe u. 185.00 sounds like a good deal to me. the 3-D=400.00 ouch that's gonna hurt if that's what they suggest. i'll keep u guys posted on what happens. thanks again for the replies


----------



## CFBlue

ProPeloton was bought by Chris and somebody else earlier this year. The attitude of the shop definitely changed for the better since the last time I was in a few years back. Come to think of it I hadn't been there for about 3 or 4 years. 

We went in and had my wife fit for her bike and Dennis was very nice and listened to everything she had to say. A few weeks later I made an appointment and got fit. Dennis seemed distracted and just going through the mechanics of the fitting. When we went back to pick up the bikes they were kind of snooty. Thought it might be a bad day. Went back a few more times just to get some things adjusted. Wasnt' treated like I just spent $9K of a couple bikes, more like a Pearl Street bum. Wasn't impressed.

Had some drive train issues earlier this year and gave them another chance. Chris was nice to deal with and his wrench, Nick was willing to discuss options and preferences without any pressure. I ended up buying the parts online and having them install them. They were okay with that and did a great job on the bike. I'll go back again.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

KJohnson said:


> ProPeloton was bought by Chris and somebody else earlier this year. The attitude of the shop definitely changed for the better since the last time I was in a few years back. Come to think of it I hadn't been there for about 3 or 4 years.
> 
> We went in and had my wife fit for her bike and Dennis was very nice and listened to everything she had to say. A few weeks later I made an appointment and got fit. Dennis seemed distracted and just going through the mechanics of the fitting. When we went back to pick up the bikes they were kind of snooty. Thought it might be a bad day. Went back a few more times just to get some things adjusted. Wasnt' treated like I just spent $9K of a couple bikes, more like a Pearl Street bum. Wasn't impressed.
> 
> Had some drive train issues earlier this year and gave them another chance. Chris was nice to deal with and his wrench, Nick was willing to discuss options and preferences without any pressure. I ended up buying the parts online and having them install them. They were okay with that and did a great job on the bike. I'll go back again.


Yup...they definately had the snooty factor back then. I bought there because this was an insurance replacement and I wasn't paying, plus Peter had a great rep for wrenching. I have no idea who actually built the wheels, but I eventually had to have the rear rebuilt. Really haven't been back since I bought the bike in Y2k. I mostly do my own wrenching and have taken my bike to Vecchios on occasion when I've messed something up. A friend of mine just started a shop out in the Longmont area (Airport rd and Nelson) called Blue Sky Cycles so I've been going there most recently.


----------



## CFBlue

chrislh said:


> KJohnson those prices are from Boulder Center for Sports Med right? i looked on the wepage and couldn't find em. not saying your wrong or anything or i don't believe u. 185.00 sounds like a good deal to me. the 3-D=400.00 ouch that's gonna hurt if that's what they suggest. i'll keep u guys posted on what happens. thanks again for the replies


It took a few clicks to get to it. I'm not sure what I did to get there but I found them. The prices and contact numbers are at the bottom of this page:
http://www.bch.org/sportsmedicine/science.cfm#Bike Fit

The 3-d actually sounds like fun. Can't quite justify that at this time.


----------



## CFBlue

I'll have to check out Blue Sky next time we are up there. That should happen some time in the next 5 or 6 years. We drive through every once in a while, but never stop in Longmont. Now at least I know where a shop is up there if I need on on my Saturday ride.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

KJohnson said:


> I'll have to check out Blue Sky next time we are up there. That should happen some time in the next 5 or 6 years. We drive through every once in a while, but never stop in Longmont. Now at least I know where a shop is up there if I need on on my Saturday ride.


Yeah it's a bit out of the way for us Boulderites, but the guy who runs it is super nice and a great wrench. He used to work for Schwinn and then Maverick. He also delivers to Boulder customers when I drop off there which is a big plus.


----------



## paul2432

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Yeah it's a bit out of the way for us Boulderites, but the guy who runs it is super nice and a great wrench. He used to work for Schwinn and then Maverick. He also delivers to Boulder customers when I drop off there which is a big plus.


I live practically next door to Blue Sky Cycles, and can vouch that they are a class act. They are not as high end as Vechios or Pro Peleton from what I can tell. The coffee shop (deja brew) next door is not bad either.

Paul


----------



## bsaunder

FYI - I've had two bike fits from the Boulder Center for Sports Med and had them paid for by my medical insurance. They were billed as physical therapy and I just paid the specialist co-pay. Both were the standard bike fit, not the 3D one. Something to look into.


----------



## chrislh

*bsaunder*, thanks for the tid bit. did u have fit issues or just wanted a fit? How long did it take u to get an appointment? I called today and got a guys voice mail. Said it might take him a week to even return my call. I guess it's worth it, Andy Pruitt being there and all!!


----------



## bsaunder

First fit was just post op on my knee (ACL/miniscus/MCL) and I had a brand new bike. Second one was a bit more than a year later and I was having some knee pain. Both appointments were about a week after I called.


----------



## chrislh

cool
thanks for the reply!!


----------



## chrislh

i went to Boulder Center for Sports Med for my fit with Todd Carver. Man the knowledge and by using the 3D bike fit everything he said makes sense. Totally worth the money. A+


----------

